# Mercy has my son's snowman in her mouth



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy often grabs my sons plush toys. I often chase her while she runs around holding the stuffed animals in her mouth. Here, you can see that I am commanding "Mercy trade!" with a treat while she has his snowman in her mouth.:roflmao:


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Our Goldens sure love stuffed animals, mittens and toques... how did the trade go? Did Mercy prefer the treat over the snowman ?


----------

